# ASUS Z170-Deluxe und Samsung 951 SSD - werden nicht als Boorlaufwerke erkannt.



## OneCent (15. August 2015)

Tach zusammen

Ich habe ein neues ASUS Z170 (Bios 0604) und zwei Samsung M.2 951 SSD - gedacht war: eine im M.2 Slot und die andere mit der Karte die beim Board dabei liegt.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass beide Laufwerke (also das auf der PCI Karte und das im M.2 Slot) nicht als Bootlaufwerke erkannt werden, und ich damit auch kein Windows installieren kann.

Der "Detected ATA/ATAPI Decives" kommt auf 0 und die Laufwerke erscheinen im BIOS nicht als Bootlaufwerke. Die SMART Informationen kann ich im BIOS ansehen, Windows installer sieht die Drives, sagt aber es sind keine Boot Drives.

Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus... aber das müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren?

Gruss, OneCent


----------



## Faxe007 (15. August 2015)

Du brauchst einen UEFI Treiber für die Windows Installation (ist zumindest bei Win7 nicht standardmäßig dabei) - falls das das Problem ist google mal wie du den manuell kopierst


----------



## OneCent (15. August 2015)

Ich sehe die Laufwerke schon im UEFI Bios nicht als Bootlaufwerke.. die Windows 10 installation erkennt zwar die Laufwerke, aber da sie keine Bootlaufwerke sind kann ich sie nicht für die Installation auswählen.


----------



## Faxe007 (15. August 2015)

Ja du musst auch im Uefi irgendwo in den Optionen beim Boot nur UEFI auswählen (könnte auch irgendwo eine Option "OS System --> UEFI" sein


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. August 2015)

Win 7 Installation mit USB-Stick,Zitat vom Test bei HardwareLuxx.

Die Installation von Windows 7 gestaltet sich etwas komplizierter, zumindest wenn man die Installation via USB-Stick durchführen möchte, denn das Setup muss im UEFI-Modus gestartet werden, der passende Bootloader fehlt aber auf dem USB-Stick. Den Bootloader kann man glücklicherweise von der DVD kopieren, indem man das Archiv install.wim auf der DVD (oder dem Image) öffnet und in den Ordner „1\Windows\Boot\EFI“ wechselt. Von dort kopiert man die Datei bootmgfw.efi in den Ordner „efi\boot“ auf dem USB-Stick und benennt sie in bootx64.efi um. Den boot-Ordner muss man gegebenenfalls erstellen, sollte er nicht schon existieren. Danach konnten wir das Setup wie geplant im UEFI-Modus starten und die Installation von Windows 7 erfolgreich abschließen.

PCI-Express-SSD Samsung SM951 mit 512 GB im Test

grüße Brex


----------



## OneCent (15. August 2015)

Die UEFI Bios Einstellungen habe ich noch einmal überprüft und ausprobiert (danke für den >Tip)... aber die Laufwerke werden nicht als Bootlaufwerke erkannt... egal was ich mache. Entweder habe ich was übersehen, das Board hat eine macke oder ich bin einfach zu dämlich.


----------



## Faxe007 (15. August 2015)

Also, zwei Sachen:
1. Ich habe Asus Z170 nicht. Auf meinem Bord musste ich in der PCIe Konfiguration unter dem Punkt PCIe4&M.2 statt Auto, "M.2" auswählen (weil Lanes zwischen M.2 und PCIe Slot geteilt werden). Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du nur einen PCI Slot (mit der Grafikkarte) besetzt hast - ggf nimm alle anderen Karten raus um sicher zu sein.

2. Dass die SM951 nicht als Bootlaufwerk erkannt wird ist auch nicht so überraschend schließlich ist doch gar kein OS installiert. Du musst um Win mit Bootloader zu installieren am besten wenn der Rechner gerade startet manuell ins Bootmenü gehen (F8, F11 oder F12, keine Ahnung). Dann kannst ja das Bootlaufwerk auswählen. Wenn du jetzt vom USB-Stick intstallierst und der richtige Bootloader dabei ist, erscheint der identische USB stick 2x in der Liste, aber einmal mit [UEFI] davor - das auswählen, und dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## OneCent (15. August 2015)

1. Ja, das mi dem "Umschalten" auf M.2 muss ich im Bios auch machen.. obwohl.. machmal verliert er die Einstellungen einfach.

Ich habe gar keine Grafikkarte eingesetzt, ich brauche nur den schnellsten single Thread Prozessor und sauschnelle SSD.

2.) auch ohne OS müsste die SSD doch als Bootlaufwerk erkannt werden, so wie ein CD-Laufwerk. Es kann natürlich nicht davon gebotet werden, weil wie du richtig geschrieben hast, kein OS installiert ist.

Und genau hier liegt mein Problem... das CD-Laufwerk (USB) wird als mögliches Bootlaufwerk erkannt. Die M.2 SSD nicht, egal ob im M.2 Slot oder auf einer speziellen PCIe Karte.


----------



## Faxe007 (15. August 2015)

Welches Windows?
Bootest du wie ich beschrieben habe Windows von einem UEFI Laufwerk?


----------



## OneCent (15. August 2015)

Windows 10 - habe eine installations DVD.  Die Disk sind alle neu und leer.


----------



## register128 (16. August 2015)

Damit sollte die Samsung 951M.2 auch von Windows erkannt werden, auch wenn das Video die Installation auf einem x99 Board zeigt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No-ct8pQcIg


----------



## OneCent (16. August 2015)

Danke, das probiere ich aus..


----------

